# Linear Press- What I learned!!



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all! 
Don't want to over do it by adding another press thread but I have a couple of things I learned. And a fair amount of things I am still working on to get the press just right! Thought I would share and let everyone else do the same so post away! 

Things I learned:
Use nestable tubing! It will save alot of time and grief running the moveable leg back and forth on the mill knocking off .010 at a time. It's available from McMaster-Carr. I think it cost me less than $50 shipped. Keeping the nut square inside the movable leg is easy and very important. slide the acme rod all the way thru the leg with a nut on both ends just inside the ends of the tube. This will assure your centered in the tube when you weld the one nut in place. I made my press pivot in the center using two pieces of tubing. It works but next time I'm going to use a 1" shaft that passes thru two bushings to hold it more rigid. I used a 3/4" bushing instead of a pillow block bearing. Save your money it works just as well. I constructed it in this order: Hand wheel- tapped for 3/4" #6 acme thread, 2 piece collar, thrust race, thrust bearing, thrust race, 3/4 bushing, thrust race, thrust bearing, thrust race and then another 2 piece collar. I drilled small pockets in the bottom of the fingers to keep them from flopping forward which worked great. They stay in place even when sliding them side to side. The press I made is way too long. I would keep the main tube 24-26" which would give the ability to work on a bow 40" and be able to lay the limbs all the way out. I used a knob on the pivot. Then turned a point on the center of the stud which lines up with a hole that it centers in on the pivot tubing. Seems to be fairly solid. I have a spring loaded pin that I considered using but it has some slop in it so I went with the knob instead. 

Issues I'm currently solving:
The fingers are a little short. Does anyone make longer fingers? As the cam hits on the pillow block in the center on some bows- especially the Omen. I heard thru the grapevine that even Last Chance is making longer fingers for the Omen now (correct me if I'm wrong! :wink. Otherwise I will modify this style and make them about an inch longer. I have just a single cam Martin in the photo and that hits even. My other idea is mounting blocks on the outside of the fingers to increase clearance for the cam. The pivot idea I mentioned above I believe I have worked out for my next press. Yes, a second one. I'm addicted thank you LOL! My best plan is a 1" shaft passing thru a couple of 1" bushings to take the slop out. I like the idea of the pivot for tying in peeps and sight work. Much easier than going back and forth between the bow vise and a press. 

I'll take any input and suggestions. I hope we all pick up something while building a press.
PS- Don't mind the mess it's in the back room at the shop!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I guess I can only suggest grinding down your finger block where the cam is hitting. It looks like you have enough room between your finger pin and the top of the block. Might be easier than making new fingers.

Could you post some pics showing your pivot system. Think I might build another press and incorporate this as well.


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll post some close ups of the pivot system I am currently using. And some of the new style once the famous brown truck arrives with my ENCO order! Yahoo!


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice press.
I used a three post system for mine which allowed me to cut back the centre post for clearance.
No one here has an Omen, but everything else I have tried so far has fitted.

Kev


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

EnglishKev said:


> Nice press.
> I used a three post system for mine which allowed me to cut back the centre post for clearance.
> No one here has an Omen, but everything else I have tried so far has fitted.
> 
> Kev


What if you just went to a system like Kev has and eliminated the center post?


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

Gunner7800 said:


> What if you just went to a system like Kev has and eliminated the center post?


I was starting to think along that line. Mount support blocks on the outside of the fingers rather than between them. I lucked out today. The brown truck dropped off the rest of my stuff for my next press. :thumbs_up Talked to a buddy with a cnc and he offered to cut out fingers an inch longer for me. Getting the itch to get rockin on the next press too. I'll try to get those pivot pics up for you Gunner tomorrow evening. Have to get the lathe fired up for the new style pivot too.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

smoking x said:


> I was starting to think along that line. Mount support blocks on the outside of the fingers rather than between them. I lucked out today. The brown truck dropped off the rest of my stuff for my next press. :thumbs_up Talked to a buddy with a cnc and he offered to cut out fingers an inch longer for me. Getting the itch to get rockin on the next press too. I'll try to get those pivot pics up for you Gunner tomorrow evening. Have to get the lathe fired up for the new style pivot too.


How long are your fingers? The ones I made are 5" long and haven't had any problems yet.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I pressed an Omen by putting one finger up against the block, moving the other finger over asymetrically. This allowed the cam to go to the side of the block.

But yes, I'd like 1.5" taller fingers.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks similar to mine I built last year.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969316


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a little bit different finger design on mine and dont have any issues with any cam I have in it including the huge GX cams and the martin M2 cam . I will try to get a pic of the martin in it this afternoon I think I have about 1/8"- 3/16" between the cam and the pillow block on the M2

you could always put the adjustment screws on the fingers in farther to move the cam inwards and away from the block


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

EnglishKev said:


> Nice press.
> I used a three post system for mine which allowed me to cut back the centre post for clearance.
> No one here has an Omen, but everything else I have tried so far has fitted.
> 
> Kev





Gunner7800 said:


> What if you just went to a system like Kev has and eliminated the center post?


As Gunner7800 is saying....why the third post bracket at all? The two ends should easily support the fingers for the distance being spanned, and the set screws should keep the fingers from creeping towards the cam. If nothing else, put a nylon spacer between the fingers. Your fingers and posts look GREAT, but also looks like overkill to me, unless I am missing something.
I do like the way you have them attached to the tubes for removal if necessary! Nice touch!!!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

tpcollins said:


> Looks similar to mine I built last year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969316


There's the post I've been looking for with the springs in the fingers!! Have you had any problems with the springs coming out when you move the fingers?


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

lc12 said:


> Your fingers and posts look GREAT, but also looks like overkill to me, unless I am missing something.
> I do like the way you have them attached to the tubes for removal if necessary! Nice touch!!!


I just felt happier with the additional support.

Those are the 3/8'' fingers, I also have a set of 5/8'' fingers for the wider split limbs like my Hoyt, plus a couple of different 'straight' ones if needed.
It was easier for me to machine brass bushings to support the fingers than any other method, plus it gives me the quick change facility I wanted.

Kev


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

Gunner7800 said:


> There's the post I've been looking for with the springs in the fingers!! Have you had any problems with the springs coming out when you move the fingers?


No . . . I haven't had to move the fingers. If I did, I'm sure I'd have to watch them since the holes in the underside of the fingers are a hair larger than the springs so they'll move freely if needed.


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep! It is very close to your press. I like the fingers that you have on your press with the nub on the end. My press fingers are 5" long. I think I will try just sliding the fingers off to the side and putting the cam beside the pillow block. Duh! See that's why it's good to post stuff like this. You can burn your brain up trying so hard to make something better and the answer is so simple. On the next press no center support. Going to be a block on either side. The springs on my fingers stay in place perfectly. I have a pocket hole for the spring about 1/4" deep if my memory serves me correctly. If you drill the spring hole slightly undersize you can "screw" the spring into the hole and that helps hold it in place too. The 1/2" fingers are definetly more than enough support. It's nice on the split limbs for the x-force and new Darton 3800 bow. Thanks for the input guys. We will all have it figured out soon for the PERFECT press!:rock:


tpcollins said:


> Looks similar to mine I built last year.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=969316


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

here is mine with the martin M2 cam in it


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice looking press Pure Havoc! How long are the fingers you are using? Did you get them from someone on AT? The finish on your press in the picture looks nice too! Did you have it powdercoated?


pure havoc said:


> here is mine with the martin M2 cam in it


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

smoking x said:


> Nice looking press Pure Havoc! How long are the fingers you are using? Did you get them from someone on AT? The finish on your press in the picture looks nice too! Did you have it powdercoated?


Thanks I enjoyed making it and learned a few different trick to make it buttery smooth and clean looking , not sure how long the fingers are but I will measure them tonight and let you know and yes they came from a fellow member here that no longer makes them . This one was more of a test type piece that I added a few things to later to get it where it is now . it also has removable pieces to use it as a drawboard and can press a 22" ata bow . aliot of peiople buy a press and use it a few time , i can honestly say I have had this one regularly 2-3 times a week . Best and most useful piece of equipment I own . it has has PSE, mathews monster, martins, ryteras, bowtechs, and hoyts in it there isnt anything it wont press , with these fingers you ahve to remove the drawstops on the cam but no big deal I havent found a finger design that you dont have to remove the stops


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

dont forget the pictures for the pivot system.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice work here fellas!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's mine. Still have to paint the finger tubes though.


















































Took a little longer because I TIG welded the whole thing for cleaner, prettier welds.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work here fellas!


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Why not use pivot blocks 1 on each side? Seems this would eliminate and torque from uneven finger pressures and also remove an obstacle for the cam. 

Just an idea that popped in my head.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Tony219er said:


> Here's mine. Still have to paint the finger tubes though.
> View attachment 1365961
> View attachment 1365963
> View attachment 1365964
> ...


Thats a nice press. Whats the reason for the strings on the bolts holding the fingers on?


----------

